# Eye lid injury



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, so Whistler got scratched along the lower eyelid by another dog and a lump has formed. It doesn't seem to want to resorb and this was 2 weeks ago since it happened. Any ideas on if this is going to go away.. See pic...


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Is this going going to act like a non healing scar?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Only time will tell. Just keep it clean. Since your pup can't lick there, you will have to do it. A nice, warm water compress once a day would be cleansing and soothing. Don't rub it, though.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! Strangely enough, it hadn't healed in 3 weeks and almost as soon as I posted, it started resorbing!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the update. So glad to hear it is getting better!


----------

